# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Riding skill 300 price (pre-WotLK)

## Sleepingcap

Is there any chance of blizzard reducing the cost of 300 riding skill pre-WotLK? or must i farm 3k gold more?

Somebody told me that they were going to drop the price to 2k with 2.4, but as i looked through the patchnotes, I found no trace of that.

----------


## Captain Planet

where did you see that?

----------


## Sleepingcap

> ...
> Somebody told me 
> ...


thats where

----------


## zinaer

I've been keeping an eye on everything 2.4 that I can, I haven't seen any hint that they are going to drop the price.

----------


## Mr Barbeque

300 skill is for epic flyer right?
if it is then yes i assume they will since thats what they did with tbc and epic ground.

----------


## [Shon3m]

will maybe it's hidden then....lol

----------


## Tease

I doubt it, seeing as they're saying there will be no new mounts in WotLK.

Before TBC was launched they were going to introduce the flying mounts, so I'm thinking that was the reason for the lowered price on ground mounts.

Also, as stated, there is indeed nothing in the patch notes or in blue posts anywhere hints of that happening.

----------


## leptoon

Their not gonna drop the price. Believe me. I searched everywhere for any information on this and I found nothing. Whoever told you that must have been messing with you.

----------


## Saint-Pasdoy

well before it was ground now flyer what after ? mount can swim ?

----------


## darkfox92

That would be nice :P

----------


## Cruzie

If it's true it would be nice

----------


## Fap

5k is too much

----------


## Psydah

I don't tihnk their gonna reduce it all Because:

It'll be even easier to get money in WotLK, look at the gold increase from pre-tbc to tbc, it's massive, I mean 600g was a HUGE amount before TBC, now it's just meh.

----------


## Khalan

come on just do daily quests and you'll earn tons of gold

----------

yeh I hope they reduce it aswell, it feels like too much IMO too really. 

Am sure they will anyway!

----------


## zeec

Yep they probably will, but they haven't said anything about it do.

----------


## Psydah

They're not gonna lower it pre-wotlk, neither are they releasing new mounts in the new patch.

The might lower it after wotlk comes out, but don't count on it

----------


## Otaka

> come on just do daily quests and you'll earn tons of gold


not tons, tens of gold. -.- i barely make 50g a day by doing the Sunwell dailys, and too lazy to go ogrila or such.


I hope it happens like it did pre-tbc, i gained epic ground mount right a week before TBC came  :Big Grin:  i hope same happens now, i get epic fly mount right before Wotlk. <3


Trying to save money but gosh i hate raiding... now i must grind money for enchants and then i lose em  :Frown:

----------


## luxxenator

but guys , u know that blizzard only aim is at your $$$
They are really clever , using all tricks they have.
one trick is ur movement speed. i mean : 
if u need 20 minutes to your quest mob and then back u already lost 40 minutes of ur live... so u have to play longer to get lvl 70! and with every patch there comes new gear so that ur old t6 is worthless...

so if they make it cheaper they make their income lower =/
every dollar counts! twocentstwocentstwocents

----------


## 01001

which flying mount would u buy?

----------


## ThePirate07

Yeah, the price is there to stimulate gold flow. Since 70's can make gold easy, the price is high and is a huge expense to keep the economy stable.

----------


## champion538

Blues on the official forums have stated over and over that they are not going to lower the price for epic flyers. They have no reason to especially since it is extremely easy to gain gold. To get an epic flyer you have to put work into it, you are not just going to get one by farming for a day or 2.

----------


## insaneblinga

they already said long ago they where not going to lower price and the new areas wont have flying mounts, and i doubt they will ever lower it, the prices are still the same pre-bc ... so learn to play and go buy it...

----------


## Ssateneth

IIRC, 2.4 != WotLK. I'm quite certain riding skill price changes, if any, will be made clear by Blizzard when they want that information known by the public.




> they already said long ago they where not going to lower price and the new areas wont have flying mounts, and i doubt they will ever lower it, the prices are still the same pre-bc ... so learn to play and go buy it...


Actually, there was information leaked saying that you will be restricted to ground mounts in Northrend until level 77 (Or 78, I can't remember), then you can gain the ability to fly there. Weither it's from training, questing, or some other method, your geuss is as good as mine. Though WotLK is in alpha still, so any of this could still change.

----------


## SeBe

I think will make more gold in Wotlk, but that theres something else we will have to pay for.

----------


## Glovek77

Best bet is to farm for primals of air and water in SMV On the very bottom right corner on top of the mountain. You get over 2k gold in 24 hrs. (if u glider lol)

----------


## Scuzzbuzz

Well if your an engineer gogo nagrand for the Mote of air cloud spawn, farmed there for like 4 days and made 5kg, now i just fly around on epic flyer getting primal airs twice as fast!

its well worth the cost.  :Big Grin: 

Scuzz<3

----------


## Wazabara

did you heard about this Nethertiger or something that you can only get through the WoW trading card game?

The code for this mount is worth 600-800$? x_X

----------


## samsta458

I think that as with having WOTLK introduced, amassing 5k gold with 10 more levels of quests will be easy. When I first hit OL on my new toon and started questing I noticed I had a nice 800g just from quests. I think that having Northrend with its plethora of quests will easily be enough to get you the money for an epic flyer in OL if you have any reason to go back there at 80 =P But no, I don't think in WOTLK they'll drop the price. I don't see any real reason unless they introduce new mounts, which everyone says they won't.

----------


## thijsiee

Blizzard will not have a new riding skill, and therefore won't have a cut in the price. It is a good money drain.

Also, with the dailies, money is practicly free!

----------


## cheesemonk

I dont think its going to change anytime before WOTLK sorry to say. Pretty positive it will go down in WOTLK tho

----------


## azzkikr

i thought they said they wouldent

----------


## Numsu

It is not going to lower, because there is no new mounts to come. Farming 5k gold is not a big effort, its worth it. I have the mount on two characters. Just do the dailies every day and you will have it in couple weeks, no effort.

----------


## spike999

i heard rumors of frost wyrms you could ride, not sure if its a valid idea

----------


## XenoZiden

Yeah, I'd like that too. Would be awesome to have the prices dropped a bit.

----------

